

A dozen USB chargers in the lab: Apple is very good - shawndumas
http://www.righto.com/2012/10/a-dozen-usb-chargers-in-lab-apple-is.html

======
sp332
This is cool. Looks like HP's odd Touchpad charger comes out on top, even
though it barely gets mentioned in the article text.

------
otterley
Previously: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4706753>

